# Richard Klinger, Sidcup December 2009



## Kent-urbex (Dec 20, 2009)

Visited here with Tom46 on out way through to Millennium Mills. Saw an old looking caravan so fort nobody would be living in it. Which was a bad idea when i stuck my head round the window to find somone looking back at me . The Security guy had no problem with us taking pictures he even let us out the gate when we went to save us climbing over the fence result. Straight in we went place is massive! Bit empty inside looks like work has started stripping the inside of asbestos. More images at www.Kent-urbex.piczo.com

Front 






The old caravn





tape





stairs





klinger sign Tom46





Machine


----------



## wolfism (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like an impressive place.


----------



## goodeavens (Dec 26, 2009)

Great frontage


----------



## Pete (Dec 26, 2009)

goodeavens said:


> Great frontage



It was designed by Wallis Gilbert and Partners architects of the Firestone and Hoover factories in west London amongst others.


----------

